# Adria Sonic A Class - Experiences?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Just got back from the Malvern show - and we may have spotted the only van in 5 years that would tempt us to trade in our AT!!!!

An Adria Sonic A-Class.





































My word, this van really took our breath away, and it has all that we would look for - twin single beds that could be made up to a huge double, a garage big enough for the scooter with a payload of 150kg, half leather seating, auto gearbox, large shower and airy bathroom, large fridge and freezer.

My ONLY niggling concern is the build quality and the percieved quality of the furniture construction. Compared to our AT, the 'wood' used seems much more flimsy, and the wall constructions 'seem' thinner.

We would welcome any views - good, bad or indifferent - on the Adria marque. Has anyone on here got / had one?

At nigh on £75k, it would represent an enormous expenditure for us - even allowing for a reasonable price for our AT.

Look forward to your views folks!!!!!

Cheers
Carl & Flo


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We looked and quite liked it but with only a 429kg payload overall, unless you up-plated, and the price tag which is for just the basic van put us off somewhat!

We thought it was quite dark inside and for what appears a large van, it didn't seem to be roomy at all inside.

In the end we bought a Bailey 750...£30k less with more goodies and so far we've been over the moon with it!


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the Adria vision I707sg for the last two years, the previous model to yours,
All in all it's been a delight to own, like you it ticked all our boxes after looking for a year,

and because we hadn't seen anything coming close to its build quality in the many MH we look at we brought it a year before we needed it,

Just beating another couple that had been looking but put off leaving a deposit, they were upset that they had missed out,


We did increase the weight limit to 3900kg for the scooter/ bikes/ canoe also I put air suspension on the rear that has transformed the motorway driving, it was ok before but now don't need to keep an eye on what's overtaking me, much more relaxing!

We have just retired so hope to reap the benefits of the M/H for many years to come,


----------

